# Dublin postal code even/odd south/north side exceptions



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2006)

The normal rule of thumb is that when it comes to _Dublin _postal codes even (including 6W) = southside, odd = northside. The exception that I know of is _Dublin 8 _which includes _Parkgate Street_ (as far as _Benburb Street_), _Conyngham Road _(?) etc. and some or all of the _Phoenix Park _including the postal addresses (i.e. _Áras an Uachtaráin_, _US _ambassador's residence, some or all of the gate lodges etc.). Are there any other exceptions to the "rule"?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Apr 2006)

Not as far as I can [broken link removed]... but does D13 really qualify as Northside — 'spiritually'?


----------



## Leo (12 Apr 2006)

Nope, the blip to take in the Aras is the only exception. Wonder why they did that, the odd/even north/south divide was obviously a conscious decision...


----------



## extopia (12 Apr 2006)

Chapelizod straddles the Liffey, but it's all Dublin 20.

Looks like the Southsiders were trying to annexe the Phoenix Park!


----------



## Lauren (12 Apr 2006)

I always thought the park was Dublin 7?


----------



## extopia (12 Apr 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> does D13 really qualify as Northside — 'spiritually'?



You're right - feels more like Dublin 11 to me. 

Well... parts of it anyway! 

(A Fedex driver once told me about a Kilbarrack resident insisting she lived in Sutton).


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Apr 2006)

The 'Knock', the 'Rock'*... loike, whatever, roysh? 

_* 'South County', of course — none of those tawdry postal codes..._


----------



## Lauren (12 Apr 2006)

NOT that theres ANYTHING wrong with D11 of course.....


----------



## extopia (12 Apr 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> NOT that theres ANYTHING wrong with D11 of course.....



Of course not! I love Dublin 11 too.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Apr 2006)

If ClubMan doesn't drag this thread back on-topic soon, I'd wager CCOVICH will have us carted off to The Depths soon...  

_(You'd never guess I was going on AAM 'holidays' tomorrow, would you?)_


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Apr 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> If ClubMan doesn't drag this thread back on-topic soon, I'd wager CCOVICH will have us carted off to The Depths soon...


 
Perceptive as always Dr. M.


----------



## Kiddo (12 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> You're right - feels more like Dublin 11 to me.
> 
> Well... parts of it anyway!
> 
> (A Fedex driver once told me about a Kilbarrack resident insisting she lived in Sutton).


 
Kilbarrack is D.5  not D. 13
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> I always thought the park was Dublin 7?


Nope - or at least not all of it is, and possibly not any of it at all.

Thanks for that link _DrM_.


----------



## extopia (12 Apr 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Kilbarrack is D.5  not D. 13
> [



My point exactly!


----------



## Teddy M (13 Apr 2006)

What's wrong with D 13?


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Apr 2006)

Sorry ClubMan, your thread has been hijacked.

Moved by CCOVICH.


----------



## Humpback (13 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Looks like the Southsiders were trying to annexe the Phoenix Park!


 
Didn't someone mention somewhere else sometime on AAM that the reason for this was that it wasn't deemed acceptable that the President be seen to live on the northside, so the Phoenix Park was given an even postal code?

As for making up stuff with regards to address etc, my current favourite is people living in new estates in Finglas who say that they're actually living in Glasnevin North.


----------



## Kiddo (13 Apr 2006)

Teddy M said:
			
		

> What's wrong with D 13?


 
Nothing...I'm open to correction but I think the general gist is that us D.13rs should be honorary southsiders? ie Sutton, Howth etc is included in D.13.....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Apr 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Sorry ClubMan, your thread has been hijacked.


Mob in balaclavas arrive - "Take this thread to Shooting the Breeze!".


----------



## TarfHead (15 Apr 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> .. us D.13rs should be honorary southsiders? ie Sutton, Howth etc is included in D.13.....



As a blow-in to Dublin 13 (refugee from Dublin 3) it appears to me that there are parts of Dublin 13 that align to the DNS stereotype, as well as parts that are spiritually part of SoCoDublin. My commute by DART to Booterstown reinforces both observations.

A one-time colleague tried to argue that where I now live is not really part of Sutton. And this from someone who claimed Eannafort was in Clontarf !

Another colleague once offered his opinion that the main differences between Dubliners were, to him, those that grew up near the coast and those that didn't. I was reminded of this when we were buying our house. I instinctively did not consider anywhere more than half a mile inland. My family home was about that distance from the shore.


----------

